# The Engine Shuts Down Randomly



## outlaw47 (May 29, 2008)

Hello All,
I just bought my first Nissan, it is a 2002 sentra se-r spec-v with 117000 miles. I love the car and I did a lot of research on it before I bought it. I have had the car for about a week and I put lock tite on the butterfly valve screws and also replaced the spark plugs with bosch platinums +4. The problem I am having is about 300 miles after I did it. It now shuts down after the first minute or so of driving and the SES light is on. I shut the key off for a few seconds and it fires right up and is fine until you let it sit for a while. I am in school for automotive technology and I went over what I did at least 4 times so I am pretty sure I did it right and hooked up all the vacuum lines back to the right spots. I have not gotten a scan tool to pull the code yet because school is out right now just trying to figure out what is going on any help or ideas would be great. 
Thanks

Also I was going over it again today and there is a vaccum line coming out of the top of the tranny not hooked up to anything, and it doesn't look like it has been hooked up to anything for a while. I could not find anywhere to hook it up so if anybody knows where this goes or could look on the car it comes out on the top almost right above where the clutch is.


----------



## saint0421 (Sep 24, 2006)

First off, get rid off the +4 platinums and get some NGK iridiums. Platinums are crap for our car. 

You dont NEED a scan tool to pul the codes

ECU code listing and how to (SES light) - MSV

I would like to bet that the code has to do with your Crank Positioning Sensor, if so here;s a how-to change it out:

My SpecV - Your Ultimate Nissan SE-R Spec V Resource / Info


----------



## outlaw47 (May 29, 2008)

I pulled the code just now and came up with P0340 (camshaft position sensor circuit malfunction). I still have not figured anything out yet and don't know if I should just swap the part out. I am going to go look it over and try to get more ideas.


----------



## saint0421 (Sep 24, 2006)

It's not an expensive part and easy to get to. The how-to I posted has a pic of it's location on the second page, post #38


----------



## outlaw47 (May 29, 2008)

I went to the dealership to get the part and they reflashed my ecu and said it was part of the recall on the sensors. The sensor came in a pack of 2, 1 cam and 1 crank. I put both in and reset the light; it drives fine but the code still pops up.

Also, any idea on the vacuum line on the transmission. I looked again and still have not found its place.

Thanks.


----------



## saint0421 (Sep 24, 2006)

It's other end doesn't go anywhere. It's just a breather.


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

my car is stuttering slightly (04 specV). Feels like split second fuel cut. No CEL. Just sporadic little jolts of.. nothing. Have I tracked down my issue in this thread?


----------



## saint0421 (Sep 24, 2006)

blueboost said:


> my car is stuttering slightly (04 specV). Feels like split second fuel cut. No CEL. Just sporadic little jolts of.. nothing. Have I tracked down my issue in this thread?


Along with very very long starts, mine started out like that. If the tach dies for a brief moment, then it's most likley going to be the Crank position sensor.


----------

